# Hang Tag That Comes With String?



## reigny (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm new to this forum and am so excited to find this! I'm interested in purchasing 1000 hang tags for my business. My issue however, is that I can't seem to find a company who can make them start to finish, including the string. 

I found this, which is extremely reasonable. It included hole punching but no tags: UPrinting | Clothing Hang Tags | Print Hang Tags Online

Does anyone have any advice or recommendations?


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

Rogenstudio.com

They do everything, including stringing...


----------



## reigny (Nov 1, 2010)

doskalata said:


> Rogenstudio.com
> 
> They do everything, including stringing...


headed there now. thanks!
wow, what a confusing site.


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

yah, they just re-did it. I had to look around and make sure they still do stringing before i posted it to the thread


----------



## reigny (Nov 1, 2010)

I sent them an email but i cannot shop on that site at all. I also found this: Custom Printed Hang Tags - MaverickLabel.Com, Inc. I'm just waiting to see what the card stock is and how they affix the string. Thanks again.


----------



## kooperlee (Jan 25, 2011)

reigny said:


> headed there now. thanks!
> wow, what a confusing site.


it really is...


----------



## stevem98 (Mar 2, 2006)

We use a tagging gun that attached with plastic tag like a price tag in a store, it is very cost effective. You can even use business cards which is super cheap like 1000 nice cards, not the cheap free junk for 30 bucks. The gun and supplies are at uline.com good luck.


----------



## reigny (Nov 1, 2010)

After a ridiculous amount of research I was able to find a company to suit my needs. I received the hang tags and they were absolutely perfect.

ATR Printing - custom printed woven labels, fabric labels, decals, stickers, property tags, hang tags, carpet labels, brochures, asset labels, visitor badges, admission buttons and business forms


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

reigny said:


> After a ridiculous amount of research I was able to find a company to suit my needs. I received the hang tags and they were absolutely perfect.
> 
> ATR Printing - custom printed woven labels, fabric labels, decals, stickers, property tags, hang tags, carpet labels, brochures, asset labels, visitor badges, admission buttons and business forms


Lets see a picture! =)


----------



## Ginormous (Nov 29, 2010)

AngrySpade said:


> Lets see a picture! =)


+1 interested in hang tags as well.


----------



## oip (Feb 17, 2011)

OFFSET IMPRESSION :: QUALITY PRINTING SERVICES :: HANG TAGS :: PRICE TICKETS :: LABELS :: THERMAL BAR-CODE LABELS :: TWILL TAPES :: SATIN TAPES :: INLAY CARDS :: BOXES


----------



## LazyWork (Mar 23, 2011)

oip said:


> OFFSET IMPRESSION :: QUALITY PRINTING SERVICES :: HANG TAGS :: PRICE TICKETS :: LABELS :: THERMAL BAR-CODE LABELS :: TWILL TAPES :: SATIN TAPES :: INLAY CARDS :: BOXES



Have you used this company? Their contact info is in Pakistan. Im sure they probably offer very competitive pricing, but would be iffy to try them out.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

My friend does business cards as says he'll put the holes for hand tags.

You can get the Tagging gun with tags and plastic for $10 or so on eBay. Shipping included.

LouPizza[USER=135513]@Hot[/USER]mail.com


----------



## goodwear (Jul 10, 2007)

reigny said:


> I'm new to this forum and am so excited to find this! I'm interested in purchasing 1000 hang tags for my business. My issue however, is that I can't seem to find a company who can make them start to finish, including the string.
> 
> I found this, which is extremely reasonable. It included hole punching but no tags: UPrinting | Clothing Hang Tags | Print Hang Tags Online
> 
> Does anyone have any advice or recommendations?


 try 48hourprinting.com or bargainprinting.com


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

I can do 1000 tags for you for $168 including the do plastic attachment. 4/4 on 150# paper. 2.25" X 3.375." If you want bigger tags I can do that. I can also do custom die cut tags.

My web site and information about my full color printing options are there, including contact information. Call me. If you are in Florida or Georgia, you'll have them in 5 days from artwork approval. Any other state, add extra time for ground shipping.


----------

